# UK driving licence - hiring a car



## bandit1250 (Aug 5, 2014)

this is on the new DVLA web page that you have to complete to get a code to allow you to hire cars now----- ''By ticking this box, you are providing the Driver and Vehicle Licensing Agency (DVLA) with your consent to check your personal details including your National Insurance number with the Department for Work and Pensions and Her Majestys Revenue and Customs to help verify your identity. If you do not wish to tick this box, the DVLA will be unable to verify your identity and you will not be able to use this service. For more information on how the DVLA will use your information and the alternative ways of accessing this service please see our privacy policy '',,,,,,,,,,why the hell does the DWP and HMRC need to know that you have hired a car?????? I mean come on, this snooping and 'logging' where you are, what you are doing, what you are saying and to whom (e-mails, texts, voicemail etc all being accessed by gov depts etc) has become a joke, the next time somebody says ''if you have got nothing to hide etc'', ask them to allow you to go through their pockets/handbag/wallet read all their texts off their phone etc and quote back to them the old mantra ''if you have got, etc'', see how far you get with that request. It does make you wonder if all the people wearing tinfoil hats actually know something that we don't.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bandit1250 said:


> this is on the new DVLA web page that you have to complete to get a code to allow you to hire cars now----- ''By ticking this box, you are providing the Driver and Vehicle Licensing Agency (DVLA) with your consent to check your personal details including your National Insurance number with the Department for Work and Pensions and Her Majestys Revenue and Customs to help verify your identity. If you do not wish to tick this box, the DVLA will be unable to verify your identity and you will not be able to use this service. For more information on how the DVLA will use your information and the alternative ways of accessing this service please see our privacy policy '',,,,,,,,,,why the hell does the DWP and HMRC need to know that you have hired a car?????? I mean come on, this snooping and 'logging' where you are, what you are doing, what you are saying and to whom (e-mails, texts, voicemail etc all being accessed by gov depts etc) has become a joke, the next time somebody says ''if you have got nothing to hide etc'', ask them to allow you to go through their pockets/handbag/wallet read all their texts off their phone etc and quote back to them the old mantra ''if you have got, etc'', see how far you get with that request. It does make you wonder if all the people wearing tinfoil hats actually know something that we don't.


the cynic in me suspects that it might be a way of checking who is claiming benefits while living abroad

among other things

I guess at least they warn you

here in Spain you need your NIE / DNI for just about everything, so Gran Hermano knows _exactly _what you're up to...... whether you realise it or not, & whether you agree to it or not


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

In is day and age, with terrorism, fraud, internet scams..... I see nothing wrong in them having the right to check. No, I wouldnt particularly want someone rifling thru my handbag, pockets etc - they'd be bored if they did, but it would satisfy them that I'm one less potential threat to worry about and the next person they check, may not be as innocent as me

Jo xxx


----------



## bandit1250 (Aug 5, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> the cynic in me suspects that it might be a way of checking who is claiming benefits while living abroad
> 
> among other things
> 
> ...


''the cynic in me suspects that it might be a way of checking who is claiming benefits while living abroad''-------its not just for hiring abroad, its for hiring everywhere UK etc.
Never had to show my NIE/DNI ever when renting cars over here in Spain.


----------



## bandit1250 (Aug 5, 2014)

jojo said:


> In is day and age, with terrorism, fraud, internet scams..... I see nothing wrong in them having the right to check. No, I wouldnt particularly want someone rifling thru my handbag, pockets etc - they'd be bored if they did, but it would satisfy them that I'm one less potential threat to worry about and the next person they check, may not be as innocent as me
> 
> Jo xxx


''In is day and age, with terrorism, fraud, internet scams..... I see nothing wrong in them having the right to check''.--------you are hiring a car that's all, not applying for a mortgage/passport/benefits/treatment on the NHS etc,,,,,,,''I see nothing wrong in them having the right to check.''---------To check WHAT!!!!!!, at what point would you say NO!! seriously I would love to hear you tell us at what point would you say enough is enough, would you be happy for them to ask for a DNA sample????? it wasn't that long ago when on the streets of Europe this was oft heard ''papers, papers show papers''.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

bandit1250 said:


> ''In is day and age, with terrorism, fraud, internet scams..... I see nothing wrong in them having the right to check''.--------you are hiring a car that's all, not applying for a mortgage/passport/benefits/treatment on the NHS etc,,,,,,,''I see nothing wrong in them having the right to check.''---------To check WHAT!!!!!!, at what point would you say NO!! seriously I would love to hear you tell us at what point would you say enough is enough, would you be happy for them to ask for a DNA sample????? it wasn't that long ago when on the streets of Europe this was oft heard ''papers, papers show papers''.


To be honest, they can see whatever they like - I'd draw the line to having them watch me in the bathroom lol!!

Seriously tho, its of no consequence to me, as long as they're official and it helps them

Jo xxx


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Possibly a bit OT, but did you know that CSA, who are part of DWP, have access to HMRC and can - I say again can - revoke your driving licence for non-payment of Child Support?


----------



## bandit1250 (Aug 5, 2014)

jojo said:


> To be honest, they can see whatever they like - I'd draw the line to having them watch me in the bathroom lol!!
> 
> Seriously tho, its of no consequence to me, as long as they're official and it helps them
> 
> Jo xxx


''Seriously tho, its of no consequence to me, as long as they're official and it helps them''---------helps them to do WHAT!! you total sheep!!!!!! so they are 'official', so was the gestapo, so was the people in charge of the concentration camps, once again you have been beaten down with out a baton being raised,,,,,, sheep, 
”He who would trade liberty for some temporary security, deserves neither liberty nor security.”


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

bandit1250 said:


> ''Seriously tho, its of no consequence to me, as long as they're official and it helps them''---------helps them to do WHAT!! you total sheep!!!!!! so they are 'official', so was the gestapo, so was the people in charge of the concentration camps, once again you have been beaten down with out a baton being raised,,,,,, sheep,
> ”He who would trade liberty for some temporary security, deserves neither liberty nor security.”


No one has "beaten me down". Apathy is the word. I simply don't care, why should !?. If that makes me a sheep?? Then " baaa" lol

Jo xxx

Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

bandit1250 said:


> ''By ticking this box, you are providing the Driver and Vehicle Licensing Agency (DVLA) with your consent to check your personal details including your National Insurance number with the Department for Work and Pensions and Her Majestys Revenue and Customs to help verify your identity.


Hola

I think this is unfortunately a result of the "PC" brigade; you shouldn´t be told that this will be done. That way they will catch many more people who are cheating the system. 

The basic principle is that you should not break the rules; if checking through the info given (probably by computer) then I say GOOD. I worked in Benefits and know that if there was no cheating, then those that really need benefits would get their help much better. Also taxes would go down!!! 

So I support the right of governments to govern and put thieves in jail 

Davexf


----------



## bandit1250 (Aug 5, 2014)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> I think this is unfortunately a result of the "PC" brigade; you shouldn´t be told that this will be done. That way they will catch many more people who are cheating the system.
> 
> ...


what the hell as hiring a car got to do with fiddling the system ie benefis??????, you lot really are a lost cause baa baa baa baa, I am out of here!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

bandit1250 said:


> what the hell as hiring a car got to do with fiddling the system ie benefis??????, you lot really are a lost cause baa baa baa baa, I am out of here!!!


Arent you the one saying that they'll be using the information given when hiring a car to "use" against us??

Jo xxx


----------

